# Caldas da Rainha



## tufclub (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all, looking to move to this area before the end of the year, with my partner and 11 year old son. I have been told the school is very good but wondered if anyone has any children there. Also if there are areas which shouldn't be considered to purchase a villa in. Thanks


----------

